

10 Must Have Tools for Developing Smart, Beautiful Websites (slides) - coderdude
http://cloudpoint.co/pres

======
wr1472
What is this meant to be? All I see is a link to a page displaying a QR code.
What is wrong with just clicking through to a page with the content on it
these days?

~~~
coderdude
It's in a presentation format. Use your left and right arrow keys to navigate
it. A flat list would have been better, but I like the style. (I did not
create this.)

